# parafin gum rosin vs microcrystaline treating woodenware?



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I've been fooling around with paraffin wax, rosin and then painting. 

American Rosin

http://www.diamondgforestproducts.com/~shop/list/?prdPerPage=5&catId=34943&no_redirect=true

Seems to work but I've got nothing to compare it to.


----------



## Bee Herder (Jan 26, 2014)

I have not yet dipped, but have been buying 10 pound paraffin slabs from Hobby Lobby (with 40% off website coupon) and was ready to spring for a 66 pound case of microcrystalline wax this week, but now Mbeck has me looking at gum rosin again. In the older threads and everything I read indicate rosin prices have skyrocketed over the past eight years. Additionally, many of the tried and true rosin supplier seem to only be selling in bulk quantities now, but the link provided by Mbeck sells in smaller quantities (Thanks Mbeck).

Below is a link to a study in Australia promoting wax dipping with paraffin and microcrystalline wax in a 50/50 mixture. Another beek in a popular youtube video uses 4:1 paraffin to microcrystalline. I'm heading off to the big city today to look at 55 and 30 gallon open head steel drums for dipping as they are affordable (re-manufactured for $35.00). I'll have a nicer and bigger tank built when the funds become available. The cheapest I've found Microcrystalline wax is $127.00 for 66 pounds at Aztec which is much cheaper than the gum rosin which is 50 pounds for $194.00, but it does say free shipping.

http://www.queenrightcolonies.com/Paraffin_Hot_Dip.html

http://www.candlemaking.com/candlemaking/wholesale-wax.html

I did find a document from a candle maker who said wax is unique in that one pound (16oz) of solid wax expands when melted and becomes 20 ounces. So be aware of that when filling your tank.


----------



## fivekai (Mar 6, 2015)

@bee herder so i gatyher that you are still on the fence about whether to go the gum rosin route or microcrystaline... i know gum rosin has been tried and tested over time but i saw the video of the beekeeper and also the australian paper showing that micro might be a better alternative. 

i wouldnt be doing too many hives. My approach would be using a pan shallow enough to do one side of the hive at a time and then after 10 minutes rotating the box to the next side. that way i can get away with using about 3 inches of wax liquid depth and not having to build a deep tank or buy hundreds of pounds of wax. 

Guess im am going to have to get into the nitty gritty of microcrystaline vs gum rosin chemistry to speculate and see which would be a better preservative for wood. especially since i live in florida and get high humidity, high temps, lots of rain and hot sun pretty much year round. 

Regarding the Queenright colonies dipping service. all the info on the site says paraffin but no reference to Gum Rosin or Microcrystaline... if that is trus that wouldnt work for me in florida since temps get very high the paraffin alone would reach its melting point and begin to liquify on the wood making things slippery and waxy. from what i understand adding the gum rosin or micro crys wax allows the wax to bond to the wood and also raise the melting point so it does not liquify when the wood is exposed to summer heat.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I know some beekeepers in Florida use only scrap paraffin or paraffin and Cu Nap and have for years. I've got a few used boxes that I'm fairly sure where done this way and I'd guess they are around 10 years old, holding up fine. It's less of an issue than you'd think.


----------



## fivekai (Mar 6, 2015)

thats a great thing to know. any of these guys in florida that you know of that i could just bring hives to and use their wax tanks for a FEE?


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I doubt it put a post in the Wanted Forum, maybe someone will respond or perhaps just sell you dipped Equipment.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

This thread has some photos of stuff I've dipped.

http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...t-wax-dipping-equipment&highlight=Wax+dipping

In the last photo the stack of deeps in the back has one of the deeps I mentioned as older and dipped by another beekeeper


----------



## fivekai (Mar 6, 2015)

thanks Mbeck great information! ill post and see if someone will let me dip in thier tanks for a fee of course . if not im going the DIY route.


----------



## Bee Herder (Jan 26, 2014)

@fivekai, I am leaning toward the microcrystalline over the rosin 60/40, but that could change in the morning. 

I just returned from Salt Lake with a refurbished 55 gallon steel open head barrel with lid and ring for the low price of 37.00. This year I will be dipping less than 10 hives, so a barrel should suffice me for a year or two. I found a good online volume calculator that allows you to set your own fluid fill level. A 55 gallon barrel (34.5 x 22.5) filled to 13" is 22.38 gallons of wax. A brood box will barley fit, inside a barrel, in it's standard horizontal position allowing for less wax.

http://www.calculatorsoup.com/calculators/construction/tank.php


----------



## fivekai (Mar 6, 2015)

why not just use all 100% microcrystaline wax? why even mix in paraffin? 

i am going to go the dip one side at a time and rotate route. so i think that with 66 pounds and this tray i have more than enough for 4 hives.... 

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/cho...e-chafer-dripless-water-pan/922WATRPNFUL.html


----------



## joens (Apr 24, 2003)

Say Bee Herder .How do you plan to set up the 55 gallon drum for dipping? I have access to drums at work and have been kicking around that idea as well.


----------

